# 12x12x18 euro viv (updated 5/17)



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

I broke the back panel of the viv a couple days, so i had to take it down and redo everything. im gonna spray paint the sides and back so that you cant see the gs. lmk what you think. sorry for the bad pics, my flash sucks ill get some more realistic shots during daylight tomm..


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

its real real real dirty, ill clean it up for tomm.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha lmao.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, somebody is incredibly talented with his words :roll: .


I like the viv man, it's looking great so far. I you dont want to spray paint it, you might try getting some car window tinting film or something similar to that which you can just cut to shape.


Cant wait to see the completion.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks dustin, btw your viv is awesome.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL kiltboy, pay no attention to that frogfukr. That was his first post and most likely his last. LOL!

The background looks good, whats the face going to look like?

Frank


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

ok i got the sides painted and i cleaned up the viv. lmk some planting suggestions.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, that looks 10X better with the sides black. I personally cant stand seeing the foam through the sides, nicely done. Thanks for the comment about my viv btw, Ill be updating within the next 2 weeks after I recieve some plants from Antone. 

I cant wait to see this done, its going to be pretty radtastic. Be sure to keep us updated as Ill be paying attention to this thread.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

yep i only have a few more things to do till its 100% done
Fan housing
Bottom vent
Front door
Fog system
Misting system


for frogs im still undecided, either intermedius or some vents. if anyone will have frogs available in a few months at reasonable prices, pm me.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i didnt get to do alot on the tank this weekend, but i made some progress
Fan housing X
Bottom vent X
Front door X partially
Fog system 
Misting system 

Updated FTS









Top View Vent









Close-up Front View Vent









im still undecided on frogs.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Oooh hoo! Thats looking rockin man. Cant wait to see it full of plants. I would go for a frog that will utilize the amount of space youve got in there, something that climbs. Keep us updated.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks, those new plants you got make the viv look great.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i finnaly got my light, its a 2x18w sattelite fixture witha moonlight, the tank is all clean and was transported to my desk today. i have the fans and the door glass on their way.


sorry for the bad pics, i was in a hurry


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow! Gotta love the texture and shape of that background. I think that will look perfect sitting on the desk (thats where it is right?). Great looking tank so far, keep us updated please.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

yea its on my desk. right now its under 50/50 lighting, so the blue makes the background look real funky. i just turned on the 10k bulb and it looks normal, so ill try to get a pic without the actinic.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

its kinda wierd looking in the pics, i dunno something about my camera and night shots really screws things up.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i misted it down, added the bottom substrate and leaf litter, messed with a couple of cam settings and got this.


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow, almost done. got the front door and the fans done. i have al the stuff for the misting system and the nozzles are comming tomm. i put a strip of velcro on the back for cord organization.

new shots




























my digital water timer. way cool, haha


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

well now that summer vacation is over i can concentrate on the viv again. i didnt like how the background looked and how the bottom panel was a lil to short, so i tore down the tank and am rebuilding it today with my friend john. pics soon.


----------

